# Where to get wood chunks Palm Harbor, FL area



## smokincigars (Jun 30, 2009)

We're gonna be vacationing in Crystal Beach here soon, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and I was hoping to find a good place around there to get wood chunks. Looking for cherry and apple, or if nothing else at least some hickory. I believe Palm Harbor and Tarpon Springs are the nearest "cities"...?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## meatball (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to live in the Tampa area. First place to check would be Publix, which is all over the place, check near the BBQ supplies. Our Publix sells Mesquite and Hickory chunks and chips and for pretty reasonable prices. Not sure about Palm Harbor, but you might want to check if there is a Pinch-a-Penny pool store (or call some pool supply stores). A lot of the pool supply stores sell BBQ supplies too and might have chunks. Not sure if you will have any luck finding apple or cherry, I haven't seen it sold in stores in Florida. Usually only Mesquite and Hickory. But, maybe I just haven't gotten lucky yet.


----------



## flash (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck. Florida will have Mesquite and Hickory and if you find a specialty store, maybe some others. Apple, pecan, cherry will be hard to find in a store. Do as I do, while driving around, if I see someone working on a tree or limbs laying on the grounds, check it out. I get alot of my Pecan that way.
 Wal-Marts carry the Mesquite and Hickory too.


----------



## amdisc (Jun 30, 2009)

*If you want to choose from different types of wood, go to "All About Grill's " in Largo on Starkey Rd. http://www.allaboutgrills.com/ *
* They have just about anything you want. It's a smoker's toy store too.*
*Or if you just want hickory, go to Publix, Home Depot, Lowes*


*Happy SmokeN'*
*Sunny St. Petersburg, FL*


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure they have Ace hardware stores there, but if they do, i get apple and maple chunks there.....Good luck


----------



## meatball (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow...totally jealous of you guys, you can't find anything but hickory and mesquite around here. I'll be in Tampa for 4th weekend, maybe I'll pay a visit to that All About Grills place, sounds fun.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 1, 2009)

Meatball hit the Gander Mountain just north of Ocala just off I-75 the last time I was there they had apple, cherry, maple, mesquite, and hickory


----------



## meatball (Jul 1, 2009)

sweet...I'll definitely hit there on the way down or back up. I've been wanting to go there anyway, now I have a true excuse.


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2009)

I would think you have some Pecan and possibly Cherry over where you are. I am just west of you in Levy County and have both.


----------



## meatball (Jul 1, 2009)

I have some pecan in my stash, no cherry, but may be able to hunt some down. But, I've really been after some apple for pork smokes just 'cause I've heard good things and it's always fun to try something different.


----------

